# How many bettas do you have?



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm crazy curious.  Indulge me?


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

im curious to see the average of what everyone has as well! i personally have 3 boys


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a lot...lol.....a little over 300 right now (culled from about 600-when I brought them in the house last week)-most are fry and juvies...about 20 adults(breeders).......I will cull down to about 200 over the next 2 weeks and then they go to market in November-except for about 15-20 that I pick out to keep for breeders..


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 16


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

13 right now, one on the way from a friend.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

13 as well


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

I just have the one. Maybe later on in life I'll adopt more. Now, tho, I'm content with Dol.


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

And here I thought I had too many! I'll be up to 10 when all my Aquabid pals arrive. :3 Probably back down to 9 soon though, as I have a friend who's kind of in love with Travie and I may let him live with her...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

2, and 2 is where it has to stay. Unless I get one for the common area of my dorm. Maybe I will...


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i only have one, my girl Maslow. but i want to get a male, or a female. a brightly-coloured one.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Just Sir Beastie for me for now. Perhaps another one for home is in my future so I'll have one no matter where I am but we shall see.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I have like 2 1/2 haha we have three in the house but one is my mom's and I just do the water changes for that one =)


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We have 11, 6 males and 5 girls.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have 7 at the moment. I have an empty spot in my divided 10 gallon, so I MIGHT be getting another soon. I haven't decided yet. 4 males and 3 females.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> I have like 2 1/2 haha we have three in the house but one is my mom's and I just do the water changes for that one =)


Haha, scared me there .


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 7, one male, six females.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

i have 13... though one is leaving for his new home next week! Wish Pollux luck. lol!


----------



## Alethia (Sep 8, 2011)

I've got 7 girls and 3 boys. I would get more boys but I don't have the space to keep a bunch of them.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> I have a lot...lol.....a little over 300 right now (culled from about 600-when I brought them in the house last week)-most are fry and juvies...about 20 adults(breeders).......I will cull down to about 200 over the next 2 weeks and then they go to market in November-except for about 15-20 that I pick out to keep for breeders..



Where do you sell?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I counted my fry as bettas.  
But full grown ones I have 9. 
Juveniles- 3 
Fry- 15


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

have 4 boys of my own .. 6 total in the family


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have zero ATM but my little girl is shipping to me from Thailand and I'm looking for a second one atm.


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a sorority of 5, and three males <3


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I have three males. I wish I could have more, but I live in a college dorm, so I have limited space.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I have 1 girl and three boys. =D


----------



## MinibotLove (Sep 8, 2011)

Six boys, 5 in a divided 20 gal, 1 in his own little 2.5 gal world

eight girls, 5 in a community 20 gal, 1 sectioned off in her own little 3+gal area, 2 more in QT. Once the new girls are feeling up to snuff, we're going to try introducing them to the sorority to see if they get along. My theory is that adding both together will spread out the aggression and the newbie-syndrome from the others - but I can't say for certain >.o Just hoping!


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I have too many i think. I have a bunch of fighters fry, 100 or more....
1 vt dragon spawn, less than 200.... i am not sure. 
2 spawn of ct, 200 or more...
3 spawn of hmplakat, fry about 1 month old, too many to count them....
2 spawn of hm, fry are 3 weeks old, dont ask me to count them ok!!!!
Plus the rest of my betta males in their jars.... then my females... oh lala, i better stop buying fish for now.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

30 even.
i rescue too often.. 

does being a biology major justify my obsession?


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

33 boys currently + 7 girls in a 36 gallon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw 3 or 4 at Petsmart that I would love to buy but 11 is enough.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I have 4, 2 male 2 female. My siblings both have one so 6 total. =D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Curently I have 50 fry and 17 adults :-D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I now have 5 males and 3 females.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

3 females and 8 males.


----------

